
A Nintendo Switch Phone? - TheLilHipster
https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSwitch/comments/5qtu0l/why_isnt_the_nintendo_switch_also_a_phone/
======
TheLilHipster
I posted this thread to the Nintendo Switch sub yesterday and got absolutely
obliterated for it.

It's piqued my interest though on how far away we are from a truly portable,
phone/handheld combo.

With VR and machine learning focusing so heavy in the GPU space, the size of
the GPU hardware is getting to a point where its nearing viability, right? or
wrong?

Battery tech is accelerating too due to the electric vehicle market, we must
be getting close.

I feel the switch is the first real step in that direction. Thoughts?

